# Honda hs-624,



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, Im still on a quest to find what will be my first snowblower purchase. Recently moved into a brand new home. The driveway is new concrete & i don't want a mark on it. I've got my eye on a few different brands. There's a nice used hs-624 I'm looking at. I'm wondering if they make non abrasive skids for that model? I've done a couple quick Google searches only to find the same oem type skids. Thanks!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as I know Honda does not sell poly skids, but you have two options:

* Purchase Toro Snowmaster skids (which are a combination of metal and some plastic material) and modify its mounting holes.
* Buy a small strip of UHMW and glue/screw them to your existing skid shoes.
* You can also make a UHMW scraper bar and install it to avoid scrapes from the scraper bar.

Some people have done the UHWW modifications on tractor mounted snowblowers with good results.

Actually I did find some aftermarket poly skid shoes for Honda...

https://www.amazon.com/Polyurethane-Skid-Shoe-Honda-Blower/dp/B00S8S8DK0








:blowerhug:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have never seen the rear of bucket shoes offered in polymer. Hsfan's idea to glue a piece on them is a good one. Depending on how much travel the shoe has and the thickness of the piece you put on, you might be able to countersink a bolt on application:icon_scratch: Other option is to drill new holes on the side of bucket and use what you want. Honda's design usually requires spacers to make up for the indents in the bucket. If you go that route, I had Robalon skid shoes on my JD and they were very good. I thought they were pricey, but very good. If you do convert to side shoes, use star washers on each side of the shoe when mounting. The polymer is very slick and they tend to wander with regular or split washers in my experience. That looks like a very nice blower if you do pick it up


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Good idea on the side mount modification. That's probably a safe bet. If the guy ever responds to my email I might snag that blower up!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can make something like this from UHMW and a metal bracket for Honda rear mounted skid shoes...









This is for a newer Yamaha rear mounted shoes....

Or just glue/hold the UHMW piece with countersunk screws.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is the Toro Snowmaster poly/metal side skid if you were curious..

Toro 130-9619 Images @ Snow Blowers Direct - View Toro 130-9619 Pictures and Videos


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for all of your input. The seller sold the honda. I responded to the add shortly after it was posted but didn't get a response until two days later that said sold!.....Oh well there'll be more units that come up for sale soon.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There will be another one... 
:blowerhug:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Erick said:


> Thanks for all of your input. The seller sold the honda. I responded to the add shortly after it was posted but didn't get a response until two days later that said sold!.....Oh well there'll be more units that come up for sale soon.


How much was the seller asking for that bad boy?

Honda's are very nice machines, you may also want to look at some new Ariens machines as well, they improved the balance for 2016/2017 in an effort to address any issues with Auto-Turn.

Best of luck on your search!


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

It was a steal imo selling at 500.00 the same unit in lesser condition is going to 850.00 I can't believe I didn't get a shot at it. I think my email being one of the first got buried by later emails which he excepted an offer from. The new Ariens look nice, I've been looking at some older models too theres an ariens 924116 that's catching my eye at the moment.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ariens are very well made snowblowers, but the hydrostatic transmission and Hondas engine reliability is a big + in MMHO.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Another used hs-624 is on my radar. Does a guy ever need to change the hydro fluid on these? I'm looking for a low maintenance machine. I know their motors are some of the best around if you maintain them properly. The seller is asking 795 for this one. Id pay 600 at the most if everything checks out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

According to [email protected], there is no need to replace the hydrostatic fluid (it is a "lifetime" fluid), the only time that he recommends replacing is when doing repairs on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That second HS624 looks pretty clean.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Erick said:


> Hello everyone, Im still on a quest to find what will be my first snowblower purchase. Recently moved into a brand new home. The driveway is new concrete & i don't want a mark on it. I've got my eye on a few different brands. There's a nice used hs-624 I'm looking at. I'm wondering if they make non abrasive skids for that model? I've done a couple quick Google searches only to find the same oem type skids. Thanks!



If the concrete was poured recently, don't use any ice melt on it this winter !!!
Could cause far more damage than any snowblower might...


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Glad to hear a guy typically doesn't need to mess w/the hydro fluid. I've worked in concrete before so I know that putting any salt or other ice melt chemical on it is not a good idea. Even if it says, safe to use on concrete it's not a good idea. Haven't pulled the trigger on the hs-624 yet. I'm still on the fence between buying something brand new or going with a used unit. If I go brand new it'll probably be the Ariens deluxe 24. Can't afford a new 2 stage honda.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you go with the used Honda, you will love the hydrostatic vs a friction disc operating transmission.


----------

